# Watching TV with a Vizsla



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Are at least trying too. 
My husband, and Shine.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

hahaha. such a typical vizsla picture. they like to nail you down


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She loves to harass him.
He was the one that thought she was just to small, and cute for any type of corrections.
Plus I would come home, and he would be down in the floor letting her leap, and chew all over him.
So guess who still wants to play that game with him. She's still cute, but not so tiny anymore.


----------

